# Coupons/Vouchers



## aawasthi001 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi,

1. Any suggestions as to where/how to get coupons/vouchers for eateries, shopping, etc.?

2. What is "The Free Big Book"

3. What is "The Entertainer booklet"

4. What do you guys think of City Card by timeoutdubai? 

thanks


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

The Entertainer is brill - buy it at Spinneys, Carrefore or any bookshop. Loads of money off vouchers - mostly 2 for 1's x


----------



## amyjacksonsharma (Jul 3, 2011)

Entertainer for sure!


----------



## dwilkinson (Jan 26, 2011)

Go onto the Top Table website. Lots of good deals there, just have to book the table in advance.


----------



## aawasthi001 (Jan 19, 2011)

wandabug: Which entertainer do you suggest, as I didn't see Dubai-version in their list? (Its just me & wife, no kids)? wwwDOTtheentertainermeDOTcom/TheBooksDOThtml

dwilkinson: Please provide a link for top table Dubai.

thanks


----------



## dwilkinson (Jan 26, 2011)

aawasthi001 said:


> wandabug: Which entertainer do you suggest, as I didn't see Dubai-version in their list? (Its just me & wife, no kids)? wwwDOTtheentertainermeDOTcom/TheBooksDOThtml
> 
> dwilkinson: Please provide a link for top table Dubai.
> 
> thanks



Dubai's finest restaurants - RoundMenu.com Dont know why I said top table :redface: Sorry


----------



## dxbexpat (Nov 7, 2011)

these days good offers can be seen on various new sites which have sprung up all over uae such as cobone, groupon, living social and some more can be found on google


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

The Entertainer is almost a 2nd currency in Dubai, though wait until the New Year now as they run from January to January and coupons don't carry over.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

The Time Out card is worth getting as it's free. You get discounts from 10-25% at numerous places.


----------



## hasan2286 (Nov 2, 2011)

The entertainer works only in dubai or can work in abu dhabi as well?


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

There are separate books for Dubai and Abu Dhabi.


----------



## Deets (Sep 19, 2011)

I believe Gulf News also issues a set of Coupon Books which they give their annual subscribers.


----------

